
Pentagon puts $10B cloud contract on hold after Trump swipe at Amazon - smacktoward
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/08/01/pentagon-amazon-contract-1630381
======
writepub
Putting all your eggs in one basket never a good idea, regardless of the
vendor. If multinational companies diversify their cloud usage, why does the
DoD not do it?

What's important here is a mandatory multi cloud buying requirement, where
each vendor continually competes on price, quality and features to retain the
customer. If any vendor slips, new ones should be able to take their place.
Procurement by the feds needs to be more dynamic

------
Fjolsvith
Trump -> Amazon -> Bezos -> WaPo

